# جدول امتحانات الثانوية العامة بمرحلتيها الأولى والثانية



## اوريجانوس المصري (1 مايو 2009)

جدول امتحانات الثانوية العامة بمرحلتيها الأولى والثانية ​


اعتمد الدكتور يسرى الجمل وزير التربية والتعليم، جدول امتحان إتمام الدراسة الثانوية العامة بمرحلتيها، وأعلن أن امتحانات المرحلة الأولى من الثانوية العامة تبدأ فى 14 يونيه ، على أن تنتهي الأحد 5 يوليو 2009، فيما تبدأ المرحلة الثانية يوم السبت الموافق 13 يونيه ، على أن تنتهي فى 6 يوليو 2009، وهو كالتالي : 








[/url][/IMG]

[url=http://www.arabchurch.com/upload]
	
[/URL]


----------



## GogoRagheb (1 مايو 2009)

رب المحد يساعدهم ويقويهم​


----------

